# SE bowtech dealers



## monczunski (Feb 28, 2006)

Anybody know shops that have a layaway system in SE michigan? Not schupbachs!


----------



## Nitro225Optimax (Feb 13, 2011)

Call Sunry's in Fenton, not sure if they do or not.


----------



## hunterdau2 (Feb 7, 2006)

Nitro225Optimax said:


> Call Sunry's in Fenton, not sure if they do or not.


Try THS in Port Huron. Was there today and they do have layaway 810-985-4082


----------



## perchpile88 (Dec 30, 2009)

MOR on van **** south of 22 mile.


----------



## HunterJake22 (Oct 14, 2014)

perchpile88 said:


> MOR on van **** south of 22 mile.


MOR is junk


----------



## Nitro225Optimax (Feb 13, 2011)

I don't think he was necessarily asking about the rep of the shops, but if they offered lay away...


----------



## HunterJake22 (Oct 14, 2014)

Nitro225Optimax said:


> I don't think he was necessarily asking about the rep of the shops, but if they offered lay away...


Yes they have lay away but they try and squeeze every dime out of you.


----------



## monczunski (Feb 28, 2006)

Does MOR have a full line of bowtech? Or usually just a few?


----------



## monczunski (Feb 28, 2006)

Ughhh. I'll call hahah


----------



## Nitro225Optimax (Feb 13, 2011)

monczunski said:


> Ughhh. I'll call hahah


Yeah, what are we? Your personal shoppers? Lol


----------



## perchpile88 (Dec 30, 2009)

Whatever you say Jake.


----------



## perchpile88 (Dec 30, 2009)

monczunski said:


> Does MOR have a full line of bowtech? Or usually just a few?


 I got may carbon kight there and shot some others. My buddy that's 6'10" has a bowtech on lay away, there are not many bows the come close to his draw length if any, so I should think they have the full line.


----------



## SDK73 (Aug 18, 2012)

Check out Adams Archery in Milan! Excellent shop, facility, and staff!


----------



## monczunski (Feb 28, 2006)

SDK73 said:


> Check out Adams Archery in Milan! Excellent shop, facility, and staff!



Not a bowtech rep. Went to schupbachs


----------



## Rolltidebama816 (Jan 28, 2009)

monczunski said:


> Does MOR have a full line of bowtech? Or usually just a few?


Definitely give MOR a try, number 1 bowtech dealer in the state. They have a full line of bowtechs and also do layaway


----------



## monczunski (Feb 28, 2006)

Walked into mor... picked up a bow i was interested in and they just tried selling it to me "too hard". Didn't feel comfortable ahopping with someone atanding over me, telling me that "all these bows are great bows".


----------



## Nitro225Optimax (Feb 13, 2011)

As a sales guy myself, I certainly do not like heavily opinionated and pushy sales people. The hard push sale is ancient history and some people just don't get how to take a consultative approach to sales. 

Good luck with the new bow. I'm just saving up my spare change to go get my Bowtech Carbon Icon here in a couple of weeks. I hope to have it before the end of August. I should. I thought about doing layaway but then figured what's the point for something I will want/need in 6 weeks. I'm keeping up practice with my old bow for now anyways.


----------



## monczunski (Feb 28, 2006)

Nitro225Optimax said:


> As a sales guy myself, I certainly do not like heavily opinionated and pushy sales people. The hard push sale is ancient history and some people just don't get how to take a consultative approach to sales.
> 
> Good luck with the new bow. I'm just saving up my spare change to go get my Bowtech Carbon Icon here in a couple of weeks. I hope to have it before the end of August. I should. I thought about doing layaway but then figured what's the point for something I will want/need in 6 weeks. I'm keeping up practice with my old bow for now anyways.



You said it brother... obviously i came there to buy something lol. 

But take this into consideration when shooting the icon... its the exact same bow as the knight. Same riser, specs, everything lol. Only difference is the flipcam feature which i believe is just a sales gimic and probably won't get used. If you find a knight on the shelf, it'll probably be $200 cheaper as well.

Good luck on either though!


----------



## Rolltidebama816 (Jan 28, 2009)

monczunski said:


> Walked into mor... picked up a bow i was interested in and they just tried selling it to me "too hard". Didn't feel comfortable ahopping with someone atanding over me, telling me that "all these bows are great bows".


 hmm thats interesting, can't say I've had that issue there, they've always been super helpful especially with getting me out of a jam especially when certain other local shops have screwed up my bow in the past. What exactly is it you're looking for in a bow? I try to at least get my hands on every one of the bowtechs every year


----------



## savage14 (Jan 10, 2013)

sunrys is a bowtech dealer


----------

